# Green crochet fish hat



## sweetjasmine (Jun 20, 2011)

I made this hat for my son using the Tyee crochet fish hat pattern. I used 4 hdc rows to create the mouth rather than the 6 single crochet rows. I think it provides better stretch this way. Also, I used a K hook. When I used a H or I hook, the hat was too tight. You start the fish hat by creating the mouth first. There is another crochet hat pattern when I think you start tail first.

http://westcoastsupernatural.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/tyee-fish-hat/


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice work. Why is it that the kids want to pull the hat down over their face? My grandson did the same thing with his fish hat. Now I'm afraid that he won't want to wear it the right way. Oh well, it was fun to make anyway.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

looks great! I just did one using the same pattern and thought it ran a little small so will try a larger hook.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice pattern and color.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swim little fishy, fishy.... That is adorable. Great colors and the curvy fin gives it movement. Just love it. We may all be missing the boat. I guess we should make holes for the eyes so that they *can* pull them down over their faces... It would be a big hit with snow skiers....


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Swim little fishy, fishy.... That is adorable. Great colors and the curvy fin gives it movement. Just love it. We may all be missing the boat. I guess we should make holes for the eyes so that they *can* pull them down over their faces... It would be a big hit with snow skiers....


My daughter actually thought it would be fun to put "eye" holes in the hat after my grandson pulled his down over his face. I'm not so sure that would be a good idea though.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

My grandchildren ALL pull the hat down over their faces. They can see through - they don't need eye holes.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another fish in the KP pond. Just wonder how many we have made??
I think yours might be the first crochet. Great job, love the color and the fins wiggle.
Hope my grands enjoy theirs at Christmas.
Linda


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

My mom has made a few of these. She uses shiny yarns, metallics and very bright colors and may add a few more stripes. Her first one was for my aunt. My aunt is "accused" of wearing weird hats to work, so now she has a few truly weird ones!!!! I have yet to try one. Wish I had pics to post. Or maybe I can get her to start posting her work.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

A great job. I love it!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Swim little fishy, fishy.... That is adorable. Great colors and the curvy fin gives it movement. Just love it. We may all be missing the boat. I guess we should make holes for the eyes so that they *can* pull them down over their faces... It would be a big hit with snow skiers....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: great idea!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

First crocheted one I have seen, beautiful.


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

went to the site but how do you get the pattern? Talked about it but no pattern. Do you buy it or what?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

not enough yarn said:


> went to the site but how do you get the pattern? Talked about it but no pattern. Do you buy it or what?


Hi, I just visited the site and this is first paragraph copied from her site. The caps are all hers. 
Guess she is doing some rework.
I too hope it is up soon.

JULY 30, 2013: PATTERN REMOVED TEMPORARILY FOR REVISIONS AND TO ADDRESS COPYRIGHT ISSUES.. PLEASE CHECK BACK VERY SOON, AS THERE WILL SHORTLY BE THE STANDARD TYEE FISH HAT PATTERN WITH NEW OPTIONS TO MAKE MAGICAL CARP AND MORE!!


----------



## Nao92 (Apr 10, 2014)

The pattern now is on sale, you have it from before?? I want to crochet this hat and i cant find the pattern


----------

